# Beluga Whale Saves Freediver in Aquarium



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Some sort of competition to see who could stay down the longest in the freezing water. This girl cramped up and couldn't swim back to the top. The whale grabbed her by the leg and and took her to the surface. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2560871/Beluga-whale-saves-drowning-divers-life.html


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

amazing........


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

have heard about dolphins doing stuff like that before, but never any species of whale. 

Did you notice she didn't have any gloves on? talk about cold. Maybe there was whiskey involved???


----------

